# 2010 VW Golf 2.5T For Sale (ASAP)



## OldPhart (Mar 5, 2012)

*Basics*

$12,000
Candy White
48K Miles
3-Door Hatch
Heated Seats, Mirrors
42 MPG Highway (average)

*Drivetrain*

Peloquin Limited Slip Diff w/ 3.38 final drive 
(1st Gear is Actually Useful)

*Power*

270 TQ / 300 HP @ 10 psi
Hits Full Boost ~ 3500 in 3rd Gear
Precision 5531 installed (new)
Precision 6076 boxed (15K mi)
HEP Short Runner Intake
Blue Water Performance Turbo Kit
Blue Water Performance Oil Cooler Kit
Side-Mount Intercooler (Treadstone Core)
TurboSmart MBC (engine bay) - 10 psi
United Motorsports Tune

*Sound & Handling*

AWE Catback Exhaust
Black Forest Stage 1 Engine Mounts (2)
Rear Sway Bar Upgrade
Whiteline Anti-lift Kit
Upgraded Control & Trailing Arm Bushings
HPA Torque Arm Mount (90 durometer)
Neuspeed Short-shifter

*Brakes & Wheels*

Cross Drilled & Slotted Front Rotors (2)
Akebono Ceramic Brake Pads (4)
Braided Brake Lines (4)
OZ Lounge 10 17" Wheels (4)
Sumitomo 225 / 45 HTR III Perform Tires (4)
General Winter Tires & 15” Steel rims (4)

*Maintenance & Care*

Oil Changes w/ Liqui Moly 5w 40
Transmission Fluid w/ Redline MT 90
Coil Packs & Plugs @ 40K
Throttle Body Cleaning
Wash 1-2 / week (commercial) - winter too
Professional Wax 4 x / year

*Interior*

AEM Digital Air Fuel Ratio Gauge
Boost, Oil Pressure, Oil Temp gauges
TWM Performance Weighted Shift Knob
Black Carbon Fiber Vinyl Trim
Padded Steering Wheel
VCDS Dongle (VAG-COM)

*Exterior*

Silver Matte Rear View Covers
Racing Stripes Front to Back
Rear Spoiler
Side Trim Black & Silver
Upgraded Headlight Bulbs
Mud Flaps Front & Rear
Clear Front Side Markers
GTI Grill Upper & Lower


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Any reason why are you selling??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Oldphart...did not know anyone in these parts has a 2.5T. Where in Upstate are you at? Oh and in for pics...


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Chris' build thread


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Just read through your entire thread. Sad to see you selling, sounds like the car was unbelievably fun. GLWS.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a steal!


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's a steal!


no joke.


----------



## OldPhart (Mar 5, 2012)

*Sold*

Game over.


----------

